# Geneaology



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Trace your ancestry to Castle Garden
When you think of immigration, you probably think of Ellis Island. Millions entered the United States through there.

But long before Ellis Island, there was Castle Garden. In case you're unfamiliar with Castle Garden, it is located in Battery Park at the tip of Manhattan.

Castle Garden was a point of entry for millions of immigrants. It was open from 1830 through 1892. It was the official immigration center for many years.

Maybe you're one of 73 million who can trace their ancestry to this period. If so, visit Castle Garden's Web site. You can enter a name and select a range of dates. Then, see if you can track down an ancestor.

Genealogists will love this site. But even if you're just curious, you'll find something. For example, check out the timeline for important historical information.le Garden

http://www.castlegarden.org/


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Trace your ancestry to Castle Garden
> When you think of immigration, you probably think of Ellis Island. Millions entered the United States through there.
> 
> But long before Ellis Island, there was Castle Garden. In case you're unfamiliar with Castle Garden, it is located in Battery Park at the tip of Manhattan.
> ...


 Now that is COOL!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am not one of the 73 million

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Cool!
I found one match with a common variation of my last name. Don't know if there is any relationship or not, but it was fun to see it pop up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Cool!
> I found one match with a common variation of my last name. Don't know if there is any relationship or not, but it was fun to see it pop up!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, the spelling has changed along the way and I still can't spell your last name!








My great grandparents were Scharnhorst and Rosenau......I followed a site a couple months ago about those who came thru Ellis Island. I saw signatures and names...it was pretty cool...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We have traced our family back to around 1860 on one side and 1841 on the other. All 4 family names are on this site. One side was from Switzerland, the other Gemany.. One side settled in Illinois, the other settled in Iowa after settling in central Illinois 1st. Its neat to know where you came from..

Very cool site!

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty cool
Me and another family member has gotten our family back so far to England in the 1600's

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Pretty cool
> Me and another family member has gotten our family back so far to England in the 1600's
> 
> Don


I also have traced my surname lineage back to York, England in the 1600's. My ancestor came to Canada and settled in New Brunswick.

I have also traced my Grandmother's lineage (my mom's mom). We found an interesting fact that my great, great grandfather fought at Gettysburg with the Northern forces.

Tracing your ancestry can be an interesting and rewarding hobby.

Dan


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We traced my wifes side back and I think they charged toll to Daniel Boone they were here so early.







Another side tried to run off those darned Jamestown settlers (yes they were here first).







The sad part is she's even related to the "Hiltons"


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not one of the 73 million either. But I do have the family tree on my fathers side going back to the early 1700's and keep in touch with a family member in Holland. I also know that my family is the only Verstelle's in the US.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
another Outbacker noticed the names I put in my post and pm'd he, he has the same last name as my great granparents. Not a common name. He has done geneaology so we have begun corresponding and in time we'll see if there is a family match. Wouldn't that be fun to find out! I have some family digging to do to go way back and get some more info, I am looking forward to it. 
Tawnya


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool site! Found 2 matches. My Dad has traced his side of the family back into the 1500's We had a few reletives on the May Flower, Miles Standish, John Alder, Peter Brown, Sam or Ed Fuller(can't remember the first name)

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Cool site! Found 2 matches. My Dad has traced his side of the family back into the 1500's We had a few reletives on the May Flower, Miles Standish, John Alder, Peter Brown, Sam or Ed Fuller(can't remember the first name)
> 
> Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sooo, back when I first posted about this site and the name of Rosenau, there was an Outbacker who contacted me who has the same last name. I can't remember who it was and I must have deleted the info cuz it's gone from my pm's







. I have some exciting news to share with him but I gotta find out who it is! So this is for Mr.Rosenau " Please PM me!"


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bunch of us on thier and I knew we were from Ireland and most of them were from Ireland.....cool


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is the neatest site! And it's free!









Unfortunately, I can't find anyone.







My dad's side all came thru Ellis Island from Italy but my mom's was from England and Ireland. They should be on here. Eastep, Hale, and Healy...sounds common enough. Hmmm...I'm stumped, but I'll keep on trying.

Hey! We should post last names on here to see if anyone is related! My dad's side is Sorantino, was Sorandolini beofre they changed it, Di Sipio, and Cresci... anyone???

Thanks for this one Doxie!


----------

